# 3 wideout plows for sale



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

All 3 plows in excellent working order. Washed & fluid filmed regularly. Always stored inside heated shop. Plow side only w/controller. Located in E. Peoria, IL. Pickup only. Once 2 of these units are sold, I'll be keeping the 3rd for 1 more season.

plow 1 - 2007 cutting edges 50% =$2800
plow 2 - 2011 cutting edges 65-75% =$3500
Plow 3 - 2015 brand new edges =$3800


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You could have dropped oof #3 in Co when you were in the area......


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the 15 is the only fleet flex?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> I'm guessing the 15 is the only fleet flex?


They all would be - only the 15 would actually be called fleet flex as they only introduced the term when they started using the 2 plug wiring on the straight blades but they are still the same wiring


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> They all would be - only the 15 would actually be called fleet flex as they only introduced the term when they started using the 2 plug wiring on the straight blades but they are still the same wiring


yes


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> You could have dropped oof #3 in Co when you were in the area......


for the right price I suppose I could deliver to CO....in addition to costing you a night of Ol Chubs & oysters


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Pm me please. I live in Springfield. Serious buyer.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

For a buyer that takes 2 of the 3, I’ll throw in spare/extra little odds & ends I have laying around that go with western/wideout Plows - (wing edges/hardware/plow shoes/etc)...honestly not sure what all I have, but some of it’s brand new, & some used


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

someone should buy 2, that way I can throw some free stuff in the deal, and get more stuff off my shelf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any special wing edges get thrown in?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any special wing edges get thrown in?


its a possibility...I do have a few extra sets of edges. Some factory, some custom UHMW...I might also have some raw pieces laying around, someone could cut they're own out of. I know I have scrap pieces of urethane, as well as UHMW, just not sure Exactly what (or how much) I have left.

btw, 2 of the plows have "speshul" wing edges on them already


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> its a possibility...I do have a few extra sets of edges. Some factory, some custom UHMW...I might also have some raw pieces laying around, someone could cut they're own out of. I know I have scrap pieces of urethane, as well as UHMW, just not sure Exactly what (or how much) I have left.
> 
> btw, 2 of the plows have "speshul" wing edges on them already


Wow!!!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Someone come buy these things....I need money for beer and guns


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll trade you a 8.5 vee with wings for 1


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> I'll trade you a 8.5 vee with wings for 1


thanks, but I'm trying to get rid of snow related items.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> bump


You're in Michigan on one of our wonderful roads?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

2007 & 2011 plows are sold. Thanks Matt, it was nice meeting you, and good luck this season. 

as I mentioned previously in this thread, once 2 of the 3 sold I had listed, I’d be holding on to the 3rd....thanks for playing


----------

